# Bag A Bargain Lexus



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well this Beauty, will probably run forever









Silly FOOL leaving registration details up!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lexus-LS-400_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Silly FOOL leaving registration details up!


Why? I know lots of people rub out reg details before posting a vehicle...but why?

I can walk out my doorr and see loads of reg numbers on cars....I could use anyone of them illegally if I wanted. Why is post a pic on the Internet a problem?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I supose it makes the cloning a little harder, not much but a little









If a 'villian of the peace' nicks a 1988 Black Lexus and want to change regs he could just go to the Lexus page of Motoring Mart and take his pick of regs to copy, bluring the plate would stop this, if the other car is up the other end of the country all the better.......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep, a bargain, I love big cheap luxury cars.









I never understood the reg thingy either.









My pal has just, after weeks of trying, sold his 1999 top of the range Omega, mint, FSH and 77k, he got Â£900







If I didn't have the Volvo taking up my last remaining space I would have had it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My neighbours selling a 2.9 cosworth Scorpio saloon for Â£900







Loads of car for little cash....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> My neighbours selling a 2.9 cosworth Scorpio saloon for Â£900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the later "goldfish bowl" headlight version......if so whats the condition like? I have been looking for one of those in excellent condition for a long time.....too much car of excellent quality (we were building just 6 a week at the end of production) for a long long time.

Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It only in OK condidion really, I think is a 96 P reg with 144k , the paints a bit dull in places, all the toys as you would expect....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> It only in OK condidion really, I think is a 96 P reg with 144k , the paints a bit dull in places, all the toys as you would expect....


Damn shame, such a good vehicle really, totally unappreciated as well. We ran a TGW clinic on the last of them they came out far better than the BMW or E class of the time







I find that most have been just run and services neglected, probably a sign of the fact they were so well over engineered for a Ford!









Best regards David

BTW That Lexus was probably the best built vehicle in the world bar none at the time, they are cracking bargains too as long as they have full service history.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If only Mercedes Built their cars like their Vans!! We drive our Merc Vans For about 3 years or 400,000 plus miles, they still will reach close to a Ton, bloody well Engineered!

I'd love a Lexus, poor man's Merc


















Boxbrownie said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > It only in OK condidion really, I think is a 96 P reg with 144k , the paints a bit dull in places, all the toys as you would expect....
> ...


----------

